# Optimal cutting board thickness



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Which thickness is best for end grain cutting boards produced for sale? I've seen anywhere from 1" to 3" in the marketplace.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

For me, I aim for 1 1/2" but the ones I make now range from 1 1/4" - 1 1/2"


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've only made a few, but they range from 1" to 1 1/2" depending on the request.

I made one monster 24"X34"x2 1/2" for a little old lady. She's only about 4'9" tall and about 4 years older than Noah, but she hauls that thing to all kinds of baking contests and manhandles it in and out of her station wagon onto a cart so she can use it.
That one was more a labor of love and respect…. I doubt if I could have ever gotten out of it what I had in it for materials and labor.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I go for the inch and a half…for end grain chopping boards….. inch a bit for long grain bread boards…


----------

